# Wood for spear shaft



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello 
Im from India and new here and don't know whether its the right place to ask about this .

Im going to make a spear shaft - 7 ft long , about 3 cm diameter . I think it would be very strong , durable and not so heavy . 

Now please tell me : 

- which shape is the best - cylinder or oval ( the both side tamper ) ? 

- here Dalbergia Sisoo ( East Indian Rosewood ) , Acacia nilotica , Albizia odo , Teak , Mahogany and Shorea robusta ( Malayasian sal ) are easily found and popular as hard wood for heavy construction and furniture etc . Though I have searched for Ash , hickory etc popular spear shaft wood , but none found here . Will you please tell me which among these would be the best wood for the spear shaft ? 
Also any other suggestions regarding shaft wood ( available here ) and shape size , making , coloring etc are also welcome . 

Hope your suggestions will help me . 
Thank you .


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

What are the local shovel handles or baseball/cricket bats made of? That might be a good starting point.


----------



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Locally bat and hockey stick etc are not made . They are made in Kashmir etc in India and mostly use willow , mapale and mulberry wood that are not found here . 

Here bamboo is usually uaed as axe etc handles though few say EIRW , Acacia nilotica and Albizia odo wood are / were used as shaft , handle etc and in carts also in different parts of India . Sal is also a prized hard wood for construction etc .

But I want to use wood for spear shaft . Please tell me which one of those available woods suit the best .


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

From looking it up on wikipedia, the Acacia species you list is cited as being good for tool handles. If it can take the stress of being an axe or hammer handle I'd bet you could get a good spear out of it. 

You might want to ask around at some local museums, too; if you want something historically accurate from local materials they could perhaps give some tips.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Gilgaron said:


> What are the local shovel handles or baseball/cricket bats made of? That might be a good starting point.


 
Cricket bats are willow , and cane (spliced into the handle)


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Amherstia said:


> Hello
> Im from India and new here and don't know whether its the right place to ask about this .
> 
> Im going to make a spear shaft - 7 ft long , about 3 cm diameter . I think it would be very strong , durable and not so heavy .
> ...


 
The wood may depend on what use you will be putting the spear to , a javelin , a lance , birding , fishing , etc.
And also if it is a historical recreation , what culture , time period and area of the world you wish to copy .


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is what I think. Now this comes from what I know about making fly rods, not spears. Use bamboo. Split it along its length making pie shaped strips and then glue together the points together along the length making an octagon shaped shaft. There would be no hollow in the bamboo and would be strong while able to flex as it is thrown which would be a good thing. That's my idea but again I'm not a spear builder.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> The wood may depend on what use you will be putting the spear to , a javelin , a lance , birding , fishing , etc.
> And also if it is a historical recreation , what culture , time period and area of the world you wish to copy .


I'll like to use the spear for self defense . Ive no intention to make any replica etc of any historical weapon . It would be just a seven ft long shaft to mount an oval shaped spear head . 

Now tell me the best wood among those available here .


----------



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> From looking it up on wikipedia, the Acacia species you list is cited as being good for tool handles. If it can take the stress of being an axe or hammer handle I'd bet you could get a good spear out of it.
> 
> You might want to ask around at some local museums, too; if you want something historically accurate from local materials they could perhaps give some tips.


Acacia nilotica , East Indian Rosewood and Albizia odo - all are used as axe etc handle and shaft . 
Historical weapons also have reference of these woods for making shafts . 
I know spear shaft can be made from any of these woods . But I want to know which one is the best for making a spear shaft . Hope you the " wood experts " would solve it !


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Most of here are woodworkers, not primitive weapon experts and certainly not experts with knowledge of the spear making characteristics of native Indian woods. 

You've gotten some good suggestions, I'll give you another - search out some forums related to primitive weapons and ask your questions there.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Amherstia said:


> I'll like to use the spear for self defense . Ive no intention to make any replica etc of any historical weapon . It would be just a seven ft long shaft to mount an oval shaped spear head .


 Are you going to throw it javelin style at your opponent ?
Charge at her/him using it in the manner of a horse-born lance ?
Or are you going to engage with your foe , in close combat with the spear in your hands ?


----------



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Are you going to throw it javelin style at your opponent ?
> Charge at her/him using it in the manner of a horse-born lance ?
> Or are you going to engage with your foe , in close combat with the spear in your hands ?


Like to use it in close combact specially but if needed I may also throw it upto 10 mt or so .


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A spear 7 feet long is only good as a combat weapon if you are you are 7 foot 6 inches tall or over.
A spear that is 7 feet long and 3 cm diameter will be too heavy for a throwing spear that is to be thrown 33 feet with accuracy .

Your instructor will explain all that to you


----------



## Amherstia (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you all .
I think its the fact that you have naturally little knowledge about these woods as you are not familiar with thpeaem .
I will requesr you all if possible inform me the best wood for a spear shaft .

THANK YOU ALL FOR REPLYING ......


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I've made strong walking sticks by laminating a layer of fibreglass ore carbon fibre in the middle of a lighter wood. 
It is very strong but if fibreglass, it is hard on tools to cut. I used west system epoxy for the glue. 
I have made paddles for white water(strong) using a lighter wood like poplar or cedar glued between two layers of a stronger more dense wood like walnut. It makes a pretty strong lamination while keeping the weight down, almost like making a hollow shaft.
Try laminations.
Goog luck.


----------

